

Time to Show Solidarity with Women Over the World - neilellis
http://www.heforshe.org/

======
neilellis
If you talk about Women in Tech and you are male show some support. The
treatment of women across the globe brings shame to every man. From slavery,
to abuse to simple inequality there seems no end to the mistreatment of women.

A simple 'I agree' can help in many ways, not least because it get's us
talking and shows the women campaigning that we are listening.

